# Signature Competition/SOTW 4 VOTING



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Time for the votes, The winner receives *50,000* credits, and the runner up gets *10,000* credits.

Additionally the winner will hold this belt and will have to defend it each week so we can see who holds it the longest. If you win a week you have to enter the next week and so on until you lose.

Make sure to vote for your favorite and as always NO VOTING FOR YOURSELF

Here are your entries:


*N1™*:











*Delicious Pudding:*










*
Spoken812:*











*Michael Carson:*


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Went with D.P, can't pass up that render.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow, those area all awesome. Good Job Guys!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Voted for DP, mainly for use of "bleeding cowboys"

best.font.evar.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Why does DP have to get everyones vote all the time? Is his head _that_ good???

Went with Spoken. Nothing beats a nuclear explosion. Mot even tits. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nothing beats tits -1, NOTHING,, went with N1, just hope I get my computer back by next weeks so I can get in on it.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Went with DP. New PC sometime next week, so at the most i'll miss one more.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I wish new PC, f****ing Staples, dropped my computer off because it would shut itself off during windows startup, 2 days later Staples phones me and says its a hardare problem and they have to send it to Toshiba for warranty work, ok they tell me one to two weeks and I sigh and tell them to send it (what choice do I have?) a day later on the monday they phone me say my computer has been sent and I should hear from them as soon as they get it back. Now two weeks pass (on monday) and I havent heard anything , no worries but thursday night I decide to phone Toshiba and my case # hasnt even been updated at all, they advise me many times there repair depots are late updating and I should phone staples to as they can contact the depot directly, I phone staple and talk to a guy who obviously doesnt know whats going on but he cant find the information for where it was sent which suddenly makes sense when he finds my mother f***ing laptop still sitting there untouched and having never been boxed up much less ever shipped away. So in closing F**** staples and I hope they burn to the mother F****ing ground those douchebags. (not that Im bitter)


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I went with MC because I'm not going to vote for myself and DP has waaaaay to many votes.

Plus I love flowers.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, D.P totally kicked our asses(again).


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Went with Michael Carson. :thumbsup:.

Hopefully I can enter the next SOTW.


----------

